# mostlydead.com



## drzeus (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi folks!
I'm in the market for some posable skeleton hands and the best price seems to be from mostlydead.com ($13/pair).
http://www.mostlydead.com/p88/Pair-of-Skeleton-Hands-Halloween-prop-quality/product_info.html

Has anyone had any dealings with this company?
Any opinions one way or another?
Thanks, your input is appreciated...

Dr Zeus


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I've ordered skeleton hands from them before. No issues with the company or the products.


----------



## meltyface (Sep 21, 2011)

I was looking for some of these about a week ago...I wish I had found that website, I had to settle on some Skeleton hand gloves to get the hands laid out right...oh well guess I'll order some for next year (or switch out the prop hands if I have time).


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I have delt with them with no issues. But remember you are getting down to the wire an those folks will be busy busy busy.


----------

